# VNCserver can only be connected via localhost.



## Amberleaf (Dec 24, 2012)

I can only connect to it via localhost/127.0.0.1:display but I want others to be able to connect to it. I can't get it to work using my external IP.

I've tried:
IP:5804 (display on 4)
IP:5904 (display on 4)

What works:
127.0.0.1:4
localhost:4


----------

